
Tech Companies' Best (and Most Unusual) Perks - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2016/02/03/companies-best-and-most-unusual-perks/
======
skorecky
REI offers two whole days of paid time off?!

------
bobby_9x
I just want more money or more time to spend with my family. The rest of the
perks are just a smoke-screen.

~~~
skorecky
You mean ping-pong tables and free snacks aren't enough to keep you happy
while being under paid? /sarcasm

Yeah, I mean I know it's cheaper to have some perks to make it look like you
care, but honestly shorter days and decent pay is more than enough.

~~~
bobby_9x
I once had a boss that wanted us to work all night, in exchange for 'free
Redbull 8n the fridge'

